# Cat Surgery Cost, a cry for help :(



## Katsa (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi, new member, ive come on here with the hope that someone can help as im really shocked at what ive been told.

Ill tell the full story.

Came home to find my cat layed in the house without the use of his back legs. I immediately took him to the vet and it was x-rayed and diagnosed today (after an overnight stay) as a pelvis fractured in 2 places but it was a clean break and should be a reasonable one to repair but too bad to heal on its own.

As it was a saturday nothing could be done until monday, but their surgeon is on holiday all of next week and they referred me to a surgery in the midlands (i don't want to name them) to carry out the surgery. I phoned today as he is due to go in for a consultation on Monday with the view to carry out the surgery next week. I have spoken to the surgeon today who advised be that the surgery will be a minimum of £2400 + Vat, but could be in excess of £3000 + Vat. I nearly fell off my chair when he told me this as my vet advised it would be over £1000. It sounds like they are trying to rip me off to be honest, and im in limbo at the moment as my cat is in my vets care awaiting surgery. I just wondered what people think i should do? Is there anywhere anyone could recommend? The place that quoted the work is 2 hours away so its hardly convenient. I want the cat to be seen on Monday so we can have the surgery carried out as soon as possible as im beside myself with worry.

Really appreciative for any advice or recommendations. 
Oh and i don't have insurance, it seems a silly oversight now 

Quick pic of the little fella waiting at the vets 










-Kat


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I take it you have no pet insurance?

Where abouts in the midlands are you? Could you ring round some other vets tomorrow/ monday morning for alternative quotes?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Bless his little heart
That does sound awfully steep, one of our old cats had a similar fracture, it was £300 13 years ago so obviously it would be more nowadays, but I doubt ten times more! 

I can't offer much advice, but hopefully someone will post with more help soon x


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

This sounds very excessive to me for a pelvic fracture op.....is this a referral centre or a general vet practice? If it's the former then the charges there are far more costly ( staff have more training and specialisms) than those of a normal vets. Unless the fractures are very complex this this type of surgery should be within the scope of most general vets.

Basically, I would go back to your former vet ( he may not have realised you've no insurance ) explain the situation and ask him to recommend another local practice who could carry out the op. I'd also enquire about a payment plan to cover the cost.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

poor baby.
do ask if you can do a payment plan, most vets will accept this, if not try asking pdsa if they can help. 
can you not get a loan or anybody who could help you.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Did he fracture his front paw as well? Or is the bandage for the IV?

Just re-read your post and yes this certainly sounds like a referral centre which would certainly explain the high costs.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Ianthi said:


> Did he fracture his front paw as well? Or is the bandage for the IV?
> 
> Just re-read your post and yes this certainly sounds like a referral centre which would certainly explain the high costs.


This is what I was wondering? Why is his arm all bandaged up and nothing on his pelvis? I find it a little worrying that the cat has not already been operated on. A break cannot be just left for days or it will start to heal in the wrong place and possibly cut off the circulation. Why on earth has he not yet been operated on?

the PDSA may help, but it is doubtful unless you meet their criteria. You could try the Blue Cross for assistance or even the RSPCA, or the Cat Protection League. They have all been known to contribute in dire circumstances but I really think the cat needs surgery like, yesterday.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Although I'm aware this doesn't explain why nothing was done on the Saturday, I think the OP is unlucky as well with what sounds like the only vet willing to undertake the surgery is away! Not clear how many others vets in the practice but since vets are only permitted to work within their competence level, can understand why a referral was made, which follows correct procedure in the circumstances. However, the additional costs should have been explained to the OP from the onset!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Ianthi said:


> Although I'm aware this doesn't explain why nothing was done on the Saturday, I think the OP is unlucky as well with what sounds like the only vet willing to undertake the surgery is away! Not clear how many others vets in the practice but since vets are only permitted to work within their competence level, can understand why a referral was made, which follows correct procedure in the circumstances. However, the additional costs should have been explained to the OP from the onset!


I agree about the costs being explained, but if this place is two hours away, there must be other places two hours away who could do the surgery. Can you imagine the pain this poor little cat is in with a fractured pelvis left all that time? It must be agony to move even.


----------



## Lulu80 (Nov 30, 2012)

I really hope you find a resolution soon. My cat has just had surgery and it was over £1000 and we aren't done yet. Thankfully we have pet insurance, but we still has to settle the bill. 
With regards to payment plans, it seems to be fewer and fewer vets offer this now, is ther no way you can borrow the money or put it on a credit card ( not ideal but needs must)

Really hope a solution is found soon.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree, a journey of 2 hours with those injuries isn't acceptable at all!

Without knowing the fracture details it's impossible to say whether or not this is so complex it would require a referral anyway ( though personally I doubt it) but yes it's perfectly possible another general vet in the area would be willing to undertake the surgery. Vets will only refer upwards though unless requested otherwise. Up to OP therefore to seek a second opinion or recommendation for an alternative practice.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Lulu80 said:


> My cat has just had surgery and it was over £1000 and we aren't done yet. ..


Really? Surgery alone or including X-rays etc? Again this sounds a lot to me if only for the op! Where abouts are you?


----------



## apricot (Sep 25, 2012)

I used to be a veterinary nurse. We commonly left orthopaedic surgery for a couple of days for the inflammation to go down. Animals generally lie still with bad injuries and he'll have been given pain relief. 
Definitely ask for a pay plan, vets would rather be paid that way than not at all.


----------



## Lulu80 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> Really? Surgery alone or including X-rays etc? Again this sounds a lot to me if only for the op! Where abouts are you?


That includes blood test, X-rays, overnight sty, meds....but yeah I agree it's a lot. But it's a vet hospital, and they have a fab reputation. The op was 450 + vat


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

apricot said:


> I used to be a veterinary nurse. We commonly left orthopaedic surgery for a couple of days for the inflammation to go down. Animals generally lie still with bad injuries and he'll have been given pain relief.
> Definitely ask for a pay plan, vets would rather be paid that way than not at all.


Yes of course! Re-reading the OP's post appears as if the injuries occurred on Friday and not earlier as I first thought.


----------



## Katsa (Dec 1, 2012)

Well we managed to find a referral clinic a lot closer, and they carried out the work for 1600 pounds, a good saving and only 15 mins away. I can't wait for him to come how   . He should be back tomorrow or the day after, but will be an indoor cat for 5 weeks. Im just so glad to be getting my baby back. I think this is a good warning to get our german shepherd insured as well.
Thankyou for all the responses


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I am pleased you found a solution.

If I were you I would be keeping him as an indoor cat or build him an outside run and keep him safe from now on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> This is what I was wondering? Why is his arm all bandaged up and nothing on his pelvis? I find it a little worrying that the cat has not already been operated on. A break cannot be just left for days or it will start to heal in the wrong place and possibly cut off the circulation. Why on earth has he not yet been operated on?
> 
> the PDSA may help, but it is doubtful unless you meet their criteria. You could try the Blue Cross for assistance or even the RSPCA, or the Cat Protection League. They have all been known to contribute in dire circumstances but I really think the cat needs surgery like, yesterday.





> the PDSA may help, but it is doubtful unless you meet their criteria. You could try the Blue Cross for assistance or even the RSPCA, or the Cat Protection League. They have all been known to contribute in dire circumstances but I really think the cat needs surgery like, yesterday.


If you are on certain benefits you qualify to use the RSPCA, Blue Cross, Cats Protection or PDSA you can't use them unless you are on benefits (Certain benefits excempt you from being able to use them as well). They are a charity and you have to donate a minimum amount, for operations they require that you pay for that, except they call it a donation not a payment even though it is a charge. You can't just walk into a charity animal hospital or clinic off the street as they are full to bursting point with existing clients. I use the Blue Cross because I am on benefits and they are very strict with their policies and do turn people away. The benefit I am on disqualifies me from using the RSPCA, PDSA, Cats Protection or Celia Hammond Trust but not the Blue Cross.

I am glad you managed to get things sorted in the end and hope your cat makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

cuddlesmycat said:


> If you are on certain benefits you qualify to use the RSPCA, Blue Cross, Cats Protection or PDSA you can't use them unless you are on benefits (Certain benefits excempt you from being able to use them as well). They are a charity and you have to donate a minimum amount, for operations they require that you pay for that, except they call it a donation not a payment even though it is a charge. You can't just walk into a charity animal hospital or clinic off the street as they are full to bursting point with existing clients. I use the Blue Cross because I am on benefits and they are very strict with their policies and do turn people away. The benefit I am on disqualifies me from using the RSPCA, PDSA, Cats Protection or Celia Hammond Trust but not the Blue Cross.
> 
> I am glad you managed to get things sorted in the end and hope your cat makes a speedy recovery.


I know of someone who was trying to raise £3,500 for hip replacement surgery on her rottweiler, doing fund raising activities because the insurance wouldn't pay. The RSPCA donated £1,000 toward the operation. It may have been a publicity stunt, as we all know how good they are at those, but that is what I was thinking of rather than getting the charities themselves to pay or operate.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Well we managed to find a referral clinic a lot closer, and they carried out the work for 1600 pounds, a good saving and only 15 mins away.


This thread goes to show how important it is to ask around, to check, to question. It doesn't make you a bad owner and it doesn't mean you don't care - though it's amazing hw many can be made to feel that way if they don't accept the first option offered.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Completely agree - the difference of £1400 is a heck of a lot of money.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Katsa said:


> Well we managed to find a referral clinic a lot closer, and they carried out the work for 1600 pounds, a good saving and only 15 mins away. I can't wait for him to come how   . He should be back tomorrow or the day after, but will be an indoor cat for 5 weeks. Im just so glad to be getting my baby back. I think this is a good warning to get our german shepherd insured as well.
> Thankyou for all the responses


I'm very glad to hear this. Just out of interest was this referral made by your own vet or one you sourced yourself?

I certainly agree about the insurance-instances like this are a prime example of when it becomes a virtual necessity for most owners. I shudder to think what the quote would have been had the GS required the same surgery as dogs are far more expensive!

All the best for his speedy recovery!


----------

